# Just my thoughts (oops, this is for Mikey) I hit the wrong button



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I too was deciding between those schools (and a few others).  You know where I ended up? My local community college. THose schools were expensive. And not to lie, if I had the money I would have gone to one. Alas I did not. Very happy with my education too! But if you have the $$$$$ and are asking to pick between those two I'd go with CSCA in Pasadena. I loved that place when I toured it. It's really cool.


----------



## mikey (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Cul247.

I visited CSCA Pasadena this last weekend. I was impressed. The cost blew me away though. Over $44,000 for the program. Needless to say, I'm going to visit WCI.


----------

